# Blastin the Cacklers



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Me and 3 buddies went out in the morning before school and had few flocks of cacklers drop down on top of us and unfortunately we had to go to school so we fell 4 short of our limit. Good hunt overall just wish we had another half-hour so we could of limited!!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds like fun, I love the little geese!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

look theres another aleution goose!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

carp_killer said:


> look theres another aleution goose!!!!! :rollin:


Seems to be that there is alot of them being shot so far out of the documented home range. How weird? :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Had fun hunting! School sucked tho :rollin:


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

We killed these little guys today.


----------



## hkshooter (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't see them in my area too often but we got into the squeakers on Wed. They were moving earlier than those darned lazy greaters. When we had three down I told the guys to lay off until the honkers started moving. Ended up with 6 honkers and 3 squeakers...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> Don't see them in my area too often but we got into the squeakers on Wed. They were moving earlier than those darned lazy greaters. When we had three down I told the guys to lay off until the honkers started moving. Ended up with 6 honkers and 3 squeakers...


If your location is Devils Lake like it says or anywhere within 150 miles of there you get cacks and lots of them.......


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for setting me straight. Must have just missed them in my 30 years here & going on 12 living out in the couty NE of town, and the 4 weeks I take off every year to hunt geese & ducks around my farmstead...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> Thanks for setting me straight. Must have just missed them in my 30 years here & going on 12 living out in the couty NE of town, and the 4 weeks I take off every year to hunt geese & ducks around my farmstead...


I used to live in Devils and still hunt around there a lot, I don't know what you are talking about there is plenty of cacks around, actualy just got home from hunting some.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Thanks for setting me straight. Must have just missed them in my 30 years here & going on 12 living out in the couty NE of town, and the 4 weeks I take off every year to hunt geese & ducks around my farmstead...


There are cacklers every where around there... I've hunted within 20-30 miles of devils lake each of the 10 times i've been out... recently migration has brought many to the area.. last time I was NE of devils and thats half of what was there for geese... theres plenty of cacks


----------

